# a new label...



## sangwitch (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's a new one I did this morning starring my fat cat... he was sitting on the bed like that. I laughed my ass off and then I made a label. I think I like the swirl better than the solid background.


----------



## kutya (Dec 8, 2006)

Sang, Great label. that is one fat cat.... I like the swirl as well....


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 8, 2006)

I must agree the swirl looks better ... I think the cat needs to talk with Richard Simmons though....


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm gonna say 18 lbs.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 8, 2006)

Hehehe I like it! And your fat cat!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 8, 2006)

We like it too


----------



## Waldo (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh My long lost cousin "bomb batty"...It's me !!!


Booger Bear


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 8, 2006)

Are those Fangs on that fat cat??????


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 8, 2006)

That cat has awesome eyes....
We had a Russian Blue that was fat and looked like that...she lived to be over 19 years...


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 8, 2006)

I think the swirl is Great sangwitch, and that cat has some mean looking fangs waldo. What do you feed that guy!?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2006)

One of our cats is 14 lbs. but I guess you two have me beat by a long
shot. As the others said, LOOK AT THOSE FANGS! Must be a Transylvanian
Blue huh!


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 8, 2006)

Booger Bear? Is that his name Waldo? We have another cat looks just like (only with 3 legs) and his name is Boogie.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 9, 2006)

He is a Manx and His name is Bear but my wife picked the name "Booger Bear" for a batch of Blackberry wine I made. I called it Booger Bear Blackberry" He is surprisingly agile and quick for his size as some of the other cats around her can attest to when the venture too close to his territory. When he lays on his back, feet extended into the air he highly resembles a 4-5 day old "road kill" possum in the middle of august



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 15, 2006)

I had to do another fatty label after I captured this shot!


----------



## Joanie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL For a fat cat he sure is graceful and limber! =)


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 23, 2006)

I thought I would try something non-humorous this morning. I've had a few people turn their nose up at the sight of the Fatty labels. I suppose wine is supposed to be enjoyed by all the senses and some people just don't like the eye-feast of a fat cat licking its hind quarters. Go figure - to each their own.












I created the parchment type background and added the grapes from the following image, which I lifted from allposters.com. (Many thanks to Wade for pointing that link out).






I think from here on out my labels are going to be generic with a white background, black border and just the relevant info!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2006)

Why when that label is so awesome?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 23, 2006)

Sometimes I do two different labels on a batch of wine...some are for 'Special' people for 'Special Occasions'...then there is the Generic ones that I always use.


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 23, 2006)

I said that because I've been spending too much time making labels... but I've already started on another so I guess I wasn't too serious.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 23, 2006)

II looks so old I think you should change the date on it to 1806.





It's great as usual!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 23, 2006)

It's beautiful!




I'm thinking of printing out some labels on some fancy papers. (Because I'm still not very good at creating labels yet.)


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 24, 2006)

I made this one today. I had to get these finished for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 24, 2006)

It's beautiful!!!!! I love your sun! Will that be your logo?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2006)

I think its a keeper.


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 26, 2006)

sangwitch,

You'ree in North Little Rock! I'm in Memphis (just got the annexation notice today









) I think it is wadr who is in Benton. Maybe we could all meet at your place to drink our wines someday.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 26, 2006)

I would love that !!!! 
FANTASTIC label too sang



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 28, 2006)

hey yea! that sounds great to me too! 


and thanks for the kudos all


----------



## Country Vines (Dec 29, 2006)

OK - I'm shopping for software, Sang ~~ what program are you using?


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 30, 2006)

CV, I'm using Photoshop as of recently. 


I also have Paint Shop Pro 7. I used this one the past couple years.


----------

